# Down By The Bay (Γιαλό γιαλό)



## daeman (Mar 18, 2012)

...
"*Down by the Bay*" is a traditional children's song. A famous version was performed by Raffi and appears on his 1976 album _Singable Songs for the Very Young._ It is possibly of Greek origin: a traditional Cephalonian kantada song called "Yialo Yialo" has the same melody.
In recent years, the song had gained popularity as a campfire song in Scouting in the UK.

The song lyrics usually are as follows:
"Down by the bay, (bay, bay,)
Where the watermelons grow, (grow, grow,)
Back to my home, (home, home,)
I dare not go, (go, go,)
For if I do, (do, do,)
My mother will say:"

Usually follows some kind of variation on "Did you ever see a _____, _____ing a _____", with rhyming words, for example:
"Did you ever see a fox, hiding in a box?"
"Did you ever see a fish do a hula in a dish?"
"Did you ever see a snake baking a cake?"
"Did you ever see a cat, wearing a hat?"
"Did you ever see a moose, kissing a goose?"
"Did you ever see an ant, climbing a plant?"
"Did you ever see a whale, with a polka-dot tail?"
"Did you ever see a bear, combing his hair?"
"Did you ever see a mouse, building a house?"
"Did you ever see a llama, eating his pajamas?" 







Στην ταινία που υποτιτλίζω εμφανίζονται οι εξής στίχοι τραγουδισμένοι στην αποπάνω μελωδία από τα κοριτσάκια που πρωταγωνιστούν:

Down by the bay,
Where the watermelons grow,
Back to my home,
I dare not go,
For if I do, 
My mother will say:
"Did you ever see a bear, 
combing his hair?" 
"Did you ever see a whale 
with a polka dot tail?"
"Did you ever see a teacher 
kissing a creature?" 

 
Στα νιάτα μου, με καλή παρέα και κέφια τρελά, την κεφαλλονίτικη καντάδα την είχαμε παραφράσει αρκετές φορές - όπως και πολλές άλλες συντροφιές πριν και μετά τις δικές μας, άλλωστε - συνήθως σκωπτικά, με εμπνεύσεις της στιγμής, αναφορές στην εκάστοτε περίσταση και πειράγματα μεταξύ μας. 

Επειδή όμως η καντάδα θέλει παρέα και η λιακάδα σήμερα δεν μ' αφήνει να σκεφτώ τίποτ' άλλο, μόνο τον γιαλό - που, με τον ατελείωτο φετινό χειμώνα, έχω πεθυμήσει πιο πολύ από κάθε άλλη χρονιά - παρακαλώ κοπιάστε εις τον αφρό της θάλασσας. 
Το ζητούμενο είναι να τραγουδιέται απλά κι αβίαστα, αφού έτσι εμφανίζεται, και δεν θα ήθελα να βάλω παραλλαγμένους τους ελληνικούς στίχους στην αμερικάνικη ταινία, αν και η απόδοση μπορεί να τους θυμίζει λίγο αφού το κάνει ήδη η μελωδία. 
Προς το παρόν, δεν βάζω καμιά εκτέλεση της καντάδας για να μην επηρεαστούμε από τις διαφορές μεταξύ των δύο.

Κάθε κυματάκι ευπρόσδεκτο, κάθε ψαράκι καλοδεχούμενο, ιδίως όσα την έχουν τη μούρλα ή την κούρλα τους. 
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Themis (Mar 18, 2012)

Δαεμανίως συμπάσχων ας κάνω σεφτέ:

Κάτω στο γιαλό
τα πεπόνια σωρό,
στο σπίτι μου
πώς να γυρνώ;
Άμα με δει
η μαμά μου θα πεί:
Είδες ποτέ αρκούδα με χοντρή πλεξούδα;
Είδες ποτέ μια φάλαινα που να τη λένε Παύλαινα;
Είδες ποτέ δασκάλα να είναι μέλι-γάλα;


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2012)

Εις τον αφρό εις τον αφρό της θάλασσας
ο Θέμης συ- ο Θέμης συλλογάται
παρακαλώ σας, κύματα, να τον χειροκροτάτε 

Απόδοση (απόδοση) βρήκε καλή (βρήκε καλή)
κι έκανε μια (κι έκανε μια) αρχή σωστή (αρχή σωστή)
Γιαλό να πάει (γιαλό να πάει) γιαλό να 'ρθεί (γιαλό να 'ρθεί)
να πιούμε μια καλή ρακή

Βάζω τη δεύτερη φωνή, τη ρακή και τους μεζέδες. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

A different take (αφόρητα πιστή στο πρωτότυπο):

Αν κατέβω στην πλαζ [πρόβλημα αν θες να το επαναλάβεις στις ρίμες - εκεί θα πεις «κάτω στην πλαζ»]
που φυτρώνουν καρπούζια
πίσω στο σπίτι 
δεν τολμώ να γυρίσω
γιατί αν γυρίσω
θα μου πει η μανούλα:


Έχεις δει ποτέ αρκούδα
να θυμίζει πεταλούδα;

Έχεις δει ποτέ τσακάλι
να γεμίζει το τσουκάλι;

(και άλλες τέτοιες σουρεαλιστικές ρίμες, στο ίδιο μέτρο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2012)

daeman said:


> "*Down by the Bay*" is a traditional children's song. A famous version was performed by Raffi and appears on his 1976 album _Singable Songs for the Very Young._ It is possibly of Greek origin: a traditional Cephalonian kantada song called "Yialo Yialo" has the same melody.



Στο ίδιο άρθρο της αγγλικής wiki, κάτω κάτω:
In the movie The Guns of Navarone, the Greek version of the song is sung during the wedding scene.


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2012)

...
Ναι, με χάλια προφορά. Το φύλαγα γι' αργότερα, αλλά ορίστε (στο 1':50"): 






"A fine people" έλεγε ο Πεκ, "Don't try to understand 'em. Fine 'em, just rope, throw and brand 'em" λένε πολλοί τώρα.
Οι τρόποι μου δεν μου επιτρέπουν να πω για τους τελευταίους το άλλο (ahem 'em).


Οι Πολωνοί τα κατάφεραν πολύ καλύτερα στην προφορά και μάλιστα μέσα στον γιαλό:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2012)

Να βάλω και καμιά επίκαιρη ρίμα:

Έχεις δει ποτέ Αντώνη να μιλάει στο μπαλκόνι;
Έχεις δει ποτέ Βαγγέλη να τα λέει με το τσιγκέλι;
Έχεις δει ποτέ Αλέκα με λιλιά και με γιλέκα;
Έχεις δει Καρατζαφέρη με πιρούνι και μαχαίρι;
Έχεις δει ποτέ Αλέξη να μην πάει για να μπλέξει;
Έχεις δει ποτέ Θοδώρα να μην κουβαλάει δώρα;
Έχεις δει ποτέ τον Φώτη να μιλάει για ματαιότη;
Έχεις δει Πάνο Καμένο πώς μιλάει για κάθε ξένο;
Έχεις δει το λουκανίδι, το καινούργιο το παιχνίδι;


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2012)

...
Down by the bay,
Where the watermelons grow,
Back to my home, 
I dare not go,
For if I do, 
My mother will say:
"Did you ever see a bear, 
combing his hair?" 
"Did you ever see a whale 
with a polka dot tail?"
"Did you ever see a teacher 
kissing a creature?"

Κάτω στο γιαλό
Τα καρπούζια σωρό
Σπίτι να πάω
Δεν τολμώ
Άμα με δει
Η μαμά μου θα πει 
"Έχεις δει ποτέ αρκούδα
να χτενίζει την πλεξούδα;" 
"Έχεις δει ποτέ σου φάλαινα
με φτερά σαν δράκαινα;"
"Έχεις δει ποτέ δασκάλα
σ' ένα γάιδαρο καβάλα;"


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Δαεμάνε, οι Πολωνοί είχαν πολιτικούς πρόσφυγες φρέσκο πράμα, ενώ οι Αμερικανοί είχαν μετανάστες δέκατης τρίτης γενιάς. 
Εγώ καλούς τους ακούω τους τραγουδιστές, ο ταβερνιάρης είναι για κλάματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2012)

Το #7 και το #8 είναι διαμάντια!


----------



## Themis (Mar 19, 2012)

Ωραίος, Δαεμάνε! :up: Στην πραγματικότητα, ένα μόνο στοιχείο προεξέχει ρυθμικά, εκείνο που μας ταλαιπώρησε όλους: η κωλοφάλαινα. Προπαροξύτονη η @*&%$# και δεν ταιριάζει με το "έχεις δει ποτέ", που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ακολουθείται από άτονη συλλαβή. Το "έχεις δει ποτέ σου" δεν μου φαίνεται ρυθμικά ταιριαστό με το "έχεις δει ποτέ", εκτός αν ακολουθείται από παροξύτονο δισύλλαβο - πώς λέμε φάλαινα; καμία σχέση. Κοίταξα τώρα τον Τριανταφυλλίδη και νομίζω ότι, αν ξεκινούσαμε με το "είδες ποτέ", θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε μια λιγότερο πλήρη ομοιοκαταληξία με αντιστροφή της θέσης, π.χ.: Είδες ποτέ σαν μάινα να τραγουδά μια φάλαινα; Αλλά με το "έχεις δει ποτέ" δεν μου βγαίνει τίποτα. Οπότε θα ήταν ίσως προτιμότερος ο ακρωτηριασμός του εισαγωγικού "έχεις δει ποτέ" αλλά με πλήρη διατήρηση του ρυθμού, π.χ.: Έχεις δει μια φαλαινίτσα να 'ναι όσο η πασχαλίτσα (ή σαν μια, η με κορμί σαν...); Όλα αυτά για την ιστορία βέβαια και χωρίς να έχω πλήρη αντίληψη της σημασίας τους στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωσή σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να συνεισφέρω στην ανάλυση του Θέμη μια μικρή προσθήκη, π.χ.: Είδες ποτέ _σου_ φάλαινα που είχε πόδια γυάλινα;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2012)

Themis said:


> Το "έχεις δει ποτέ σου" δεν μου φαίνεται ρυθμικά ταιριαστό με το "έχεις δει ποτέ", εκτός αν ακολουθείται από παροξύτονο δισύλλαβο - πώς λέμε φάλαινα; καμία σχέση.


Έχεις δει ποτέ σου κήτος
σ' εκκλησιάς μέσα το κλίτος;


----------



## Themis (Mar 19, 2012)

Έγραψε, Ζάζουλα. Επιβεβαίωση και κατάρριψη σε ένα. Θα έσκαγε απ' τη ζήλια του ο Χέγκελ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 19, 2012)

Take five (σας έχω κλέψει λίγο :inno:):



daeman said:


> Down by the bay,
> Where the watermelons grow,
> Back to my home,
> I dare not go,
> ...


Εις το γυαλό
τα καρπούζια θωρώ 
και σπίτι μου
να πάω δεν τολμώ
γιατί θα πει
η μαμά μου αν με δει:
«Έχεις δει ποτέ σου αρκούδα / να χτενίζει την πλεξούδα;»
«Έχεις δει ποτέ σου ουρά / φάλαινας να 'χει πουά;» (Εναλλακτικά: «έχεις δει ποτέ σου όρκα στην ουρά της να 'χει χόρτα;»)
«Έχεις δει ποτέ δασκάλα / να φιλάει μια βουβάλα;»


----------



## Themis (Mar 19, 2012)

Έχεις δει προφιτερόλ να φοράει μπέιμπι-ντολ;


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ωραίος, Δαεμάνε! :up: Στην πραγματικότητα, ένα μόνο στοιχείο προεξέχει ρυθμικά, εκείνο που μας ταλαιπώρησε όλους: η κωλοφάλαινα. Προπαροξύτονη η @*&%$# και δεν ταιριάζει με το "έχεις δει ποτέ", που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ακολουθείται από άτονη συλλαβή. Το "έχεις δει ποτέ σου" δεν μου φαίνεται ρυθμικά ταιριαστό με το "έχεις δει ποτέ", εκτός αν ακολουθείται από παροξύτονο δισύλλαβο - πώς λέμε φάλαινα; καμία σχέση. Κοίταξα τώρα τον Τριανταφυλλίδη και νομίζω ότι, αν ξεκινούσαμε με το "είδες ποτέ", θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε μια λιγότερο πλήρη ομοιοκαταληξία με αντιστροφή της θέσης, π.χ.: Είδες ποτέ σαν μάινα να τραγουδά μια φάλαινα; Αλλά με το "έχεις δει ποτέ" δεν μου βγαίνει τίποτα. Οπότε θα ήταν ίσως προτιμότερος ο ακρωτηριασμός του εισαγωγικού "έχεις δει ποτέ" αλλά με πλήρη διατήρηση του ρυθμού, π.χ.: Έχεις δει μια φαλαινίτσα να 'ναι όσο η πασχαλίτσα (ή σαν μια, η με κορμί σαν...); Όλα αυτά για την ιστορία βέβαια και χωρίς να έχω πλήρη αντίληψη της σημασίας τους στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωσή σου.


 
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και σ' ευχαριστώ, άλλωστε το είδα κι εγώ, όπως θα καταλαβαίνεις απ' αυτά που έχεις δει από μένα. Για την ιστορία όπως λες, να πω και το αλλά της υπόθεσης. Αυτά τα σουρεάλ "Did you ever see" σ' αυτή την ταινία τουλάχιστον λέγονται λίγο εκτός ρυθμού, όχι τραγουδιστά όπως ο κορμός του τραγουδιού, και δεν τηρείται αυστηρά το μέτρο. Το τραγουδάκι το λέει ένα κοριτσάκι 5 χρονών που επαναλαμβάνει τον κορμό και, ενώ την πρώτη φορά με την αρκούδα το θυμάται καλά και το λέει νεράκι, γρήγορα και χωρίς να ξεφύγει από τον ρυθμό, τις άλλες δυο κάνει μια παύση αμέσως μετά το "Did you ever see a..." προσπαθώντας να θυμηθεί πώς πήγαινε μετά (στη φάλαινα) ή να αυτοσχεδιάσει ό,τι ρίμα της κατέβει εκείνη τη στιγμή (στο teacher). Αυτό το κόμπιασμα ακούγεται, η παύση και μετά το τρεχαλητό για να προλάβει να πει το υπόλοιπο, και αποκλείει την ανομοιομορφία στην απόδοση αυτού του αρχικού «Έχεις δει ποτέ». Για του λόγου το αληθές, έψαχνα χτες στη Γιουτουμπία να βρω την αρχή της ταινίας όπου ακούγεται το τραγουδάκι, αλλά τζίφος. Ωραίες δικαιολογίες σκέφτηκα, ε; Έπρεπε βλέπεις να δικαιολογηθώ και στο δαιμόνιο που με τριβέλιζε χτες: «Μα γιατί; Παίδεψέ το λίγο ακόμα και κάτι θα σκαρφιστείς». Όχι ότι δεν είχε δίκιο, παρότι όμως τα ονομάζω δικαιολογίες, δεν παύουν να ισχύουν. 

Να πω όμως και όλη την αλήθεια γιατί δεν το παίδεψα κι άλλο. Το επίμαχο με τη φάλαινα κάλυπτε δύο υπότιτλους σε σύνολο 860 (που έπρεπε να βγουν σε δύο μέρες το πολύ) και μάλιστα υπότιτλους που θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα να διαγράψω, αφού δεν είχαν σχέση με την πλοκή και δεν θα έχανε βέβαια τίποτε ουσιαστικό ο θεατής αν δεν ήταν μεταφρασμένο το τραγουδάκι, όπως γίνεται στις περισσότερες ταινίες. Αν επέλεγα να μην το μεταφράσω καθόλου, θα γλίτωνα συνολικά 28 υπότιτλους χωρίς να το πάρει είδηση κανείς, χωρίς να λείψει κάτι από το έργο ή από τον θεατή. Είπα όμως να καταπιαστώ με την πρόκληση και να το παλέψω, και για να μάθω κάτι παραπάνω και για τη χαρά της πρόκλησης. Εκτός από το ασίγαστο δαιμόνιο, έχω και το μαζοχιστικό μικρόβιο να θέλω σώνει και καλά να αποδίδω τα τραγούδια που μου τυχαίνουν έτσι ώστε να τραγουδιούνται στον ίδιο σκοπό, ένα μικρόβιο που μου έχει φάει πολλές ώρες από τη ζωή μου, μπροστά στην αγαλλίαση όμως που νιώθω όταν τα κουτσοκαταφέρνω (όχι πάντα, συχνά όμως) δεν μετράει τίποτ' άλλο.

Κάνω λοιπόν το υπόλοιπο τραγούδι και απομένω να κοιτάζω από μακριά τη φάλαινα και να σκέφτομαι ότι έπρεπε ή να επωμιστώ το βάρος της όπως με παρότρυνε το δαιμόνιο ή να παρακάμψω τον όγκο της προδίνοντας την και βάζοντας κάτι άλλο στη θέση της. Καθώς το παιδεύω με το ΛΚΝ (να 'ναι καλά οι άνθρωποι που σκέφτηκαν να μας προσφέρουν τη δυνατότητα αναζήτησης με μπαλαντέρ), το μάτι μου πέφτει στο ρολόι, και λίγο πιο κει στο τεφτέρι όπου καταγράφω τις εκκρεμότητες που απαιτούν το κάτι παραπάνω. Κεραμίδα! Όχι μόνο έχει περάσει η ώρα, αλλά αφού με προσπέρασε η άτιμη χωρίς να το καταλάβω, στέκεται στη γωνία και μου βγάζει τη γλώσσα μ' ένα ύφος «πιάσε με αν μπορείς!» Στο τεφτέρι περιμένει ακόμη ένας χριστιανικός ύμνος, πάλι με ρίμα, απαραίτητος αυτός αφού τον τραγουδούν οι πρωταγωνιστές στο προσκήνιο, ένα τραγούδι όπου ο πατέρας της πρωταγωνίστριας αυτοσχεδιάζει μαζί με την κόρη του (αυτό που ακούγεται στο τέλος του αποκάτω βίδεου) και καμιά τριανταριά αποσπασματικοί, σκόρπιοι στίχοι από την Αποκάλυψη του Ιωάννη! Καὶ ἰδοὺ δράκων μέγας πυρρός ἔχων κεφαλὰς ἑπτὰ καὶ κέρατα δέκα καὶ ἐπὶ τὰς κεφαλὰς αὐτοῦ ἑπτὰ διαδήματα, καὶ ἡ οὐρὰ αὐτοῦ σύρει τὸ τρίτον τῶν ἀστέρων τοῦ οὐρανοῦ καὶ ἔβαλεν αὐτοὺς εἰς τὴν γῆν καὶ ὁ δράκων ἕστηκεν ἐνώπιον του Δαεμάνου του μέλλοντος τεκεῖν, ἵνα ὅταν τέκῃ τὸ τέκνον αὐτού καταφάγῃ. 
Και μπορεί να είμαι Δαεμάνος, αλλά τον κόκκινο δράκοντα του ξαφνικού στερέματος τον φοβούμαι, τον τρέμω όταν καλπάζει καταπάνω μου μαζί με τους άλλους τρεις καβαλάρηδες της Αποκάλυψης του υποτιτλιστή: τον αμείλικτο χρόνο, το αδιάκοπο άγχος και την εξουθενωτική κούραση. Βλέπεις, την προηγούμενη είχα επενδύσει πολλά σε άλλα στιχάκια· εκείνα τα ευχαριστήθηκα όμως.






Τέλος πάντων, όπως στα πάντα στη ζωή του ανθρώπου, σύμφωνα και με την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας, κάτι χάνεις, κάτι κερδίζεις. Έχασα ένα δίστιχο, κέρδισα ένα καλό μάθημα κι ένα υπόδειγμα δημιουργικής συνεργασίας (με κερασάκι την εξαιρετική μπηχτή :-\ της Παλάβρας που μας λύνει τα χέρια κι έπρεπε να είχα ήδη σκεφτεί). Η ταινία πήρε τον δρόμο της και προβάλλεται αύριο, οπότε αυτό που απομένει είναι να βρω καλύτερη απόδοση για το συγκεκριμένο δίστιχο, για την ιστορία και για να κλείσει και η εκκρεμότητα αυτού του νήματος, μόλις θα ανανεωθούν λιγάκι τα εξαντλημένα μου αποθέματα. Μα τι λέω; Αφού το βρήκες! Μακάρι να είχα δει φαλαινίτσα με ουρά σαν πασχαλίτσα, λόγια που θα έβγαιναν απόλυτα φυσιολογικά από το στόμα ενός πεντάχρονου κοριτσιού, χτες όμως, πριν το παραδώσω. 

Έχεις δει ποτέ ουρίτσα 
φάλαινας σαν πασχαλίτσα;
Όχι; Τώρα θα δεις εσύ, μουσίτσα! 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!


----------

